# Pastel powder question



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

I have been putting white pastel powder on clear goop (water effects) and not quite getting the desired results. But mistakes can be removed easier then dry brushing paint. I dont see this being very permanent though. Can powders be coated with a dull clear without damage to the pastels? If I have to I will try the paint.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Yes you can clear coat pastels. However experiment first cause some pastels look great until you clear coat them. Then once the clear goes on the pastels dissappear and your work was for naught. Also pastels will become darker once coated. So if you get the desire effect you may not be happy with the job after you clear coat as it will be darker and look heavier. The rule of thumb is if you think your weathering is too light then stop. Cause once you hit it with clear and it darkens up you may end up where you want to be with it.

Max Bryant 

Max Bryant


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Also, along with what was already said, experiment with that 'goop' stuff and the clear coat you intend to use.

The effects of clear coat over pastels are well known. However, I don't know what will happen with clear coat and the stuff your using.

I'd research that before hand including doing a little test and possibly calling the manufacturer.


----------

